

Show HN: 2048 without numbers - Zolmeister0
http://prism.clay.io/

======
oneeyedpigeon
By far my favourite version of this game. I seem to be able to build up more
of a 'rhythm' and, for once, it doesn't feel entirely like I'm just randomly
pushing blocks around in the hope that things will work out OK. I feel like
I've built up a system. Having said that, I'm still no master - I just don't
think my brain is wired for this game genre.

Really weird effect: having stared at the screen intently for several minutes
playing this game, then flipping to another tag, my vision seems to be 'zoomed
out' ...

~~~
glanotte
The zoomed out thing happened to me too... I was wondering if my resolution
had changed, but I always have my resolution turned all the way up.
Interesting effect.

------
nicholassmith
I liked this one, but I also found it _much_ easier. Which makes me wonder if
that was by design, I certainly hit the win condition quicker than I have on
any of them.

Also it's interesting to see what people have done with the concept since the
original, I imagine a few people are bored but how often do we get to see the
community focussed around _one thing_?

~~~
Geee
I think it ends at 1024?

~~~
nicholassmith
That seems about right yeah, the difficulty is half the fun.

------
kylec
The score is still a number. It would be interesting if the score, too, were a
color.

------
giarc
My favourite version so far. Most people are sick of all the 2048 clones but I
for one enjoy seeing the creativity.

------
kachnuv_ocasek
So it's basically the same as the doge version
([http://doge2048.com](http://doge2048.com)), only less hilarious?

~~~
jboggan
The doge version is by far the best of all the iterations.

------
davepm
This is awesome! But, for me, totally unplayable! Being colourblind I just
cannot differentiate the different shades of the lighter greens and the
yellows. I so wish I could play this as it looks and feels amazing.

------
51Cards
Fascinating that I did far better on this version (if the score is tallied the
same) than I have on any version with the numbers. It seems that sets are much
more obvious using colours than numbers and as a result I missed fewer
positive moves, especially as the board filled up.

This makes a very interesting UI lesson.

~~~
old_sound
And interesting UI/UX lesson would be to keep in mind colourblind people.
Almost every time someone posts some graphs or stats I can't read the graph at
all. I think having numbers and colours helps a lot.

~~~
derekp7
Just out of curiosity, would an colorblind setting in the graphic drive help
at all? What I was thinking, for example, if you are red/green colorblind,
then compress all the red values to one end of the spectrum, and all the green
values to the other end. Or some other remapping scheme, based on the type of
colorblindness.

------
daGrevis
This is cool and I somehow find it less confusing than version(s) with
numbers! Plus points for it working with touchscreens!

~~~
Stealth-
I agree! I found this version to be _much_ easier for some reason. Possibly
the brain is quicker to recognize and match the colours than when I'm forcing
myself to look for numbers?

------
prezjordan
Numbers are important because you can plan out where to slide particular
blocks to form "chains." It's difficult to predict the various levels of
blocks with colors, whereas numbers are simply powers of two.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
But the colors are just as much 'in order'

~~~
prezjordan
The difference in level between 2 and 8 is far more obvious than "shade of
blue" and "shade of green"

~~~
arbitrage
For you, maybe. For others, maybe not.

------
cavemangeek
Cool version but it needs the "continue playing" option like the original 2048
game has once you reach the end. I finished this one on my first try.

------
Whitespace
Obligatory "doesn't work in firefox" quote here.

As an aside, ever since I switched off Chrome (google is oppressive with
google+) for safari/firefox a lot of newer, smaller sites have rendering
issues. I guess it's the price I have to pay to be free of the beast that is
Google.

~~~
blueblob
Mostly works for me in firefox, the far right column of the grid does not
show, but all of the functionality works. It is a little annoying that you
have to click and drag instead of using the arrows, but I guess that's because
it is made for touchscreens.

~~~
blueblob
Tried it again and it all appears to work!

------
scelerat
For some reason I'm able to focus a bit better on the task of building up
blocks when it's just colors. At first I thought I wouldn't like it, then I
got into a few games and it felt subtly better.

------
Zolmeister0
Source:
[https://github.com/Zolmeister/prism](https://github.com/Zolmeister/prism)

------
Torn
I was about to start working on a 'candy crush' / match 3+ 2048 and this is
really similar :)

------
erickhoury_com
You can actually sort of "hack" it by just clicking randomly very fast at the
buttons. I don't know what happens technically tho.

~~~
Falling3
You're simulating a swipe.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Wow - in terms of input-mechanism support, overall look, and little
flourishes, this has to be the most 'complete' version I've seen. Apart from
the broken styling on the 'game over' screen, that is.

------
kzrdude
This is nice, a much better looking version of 2048. No way I'm upvoting it
though, there's been too much of this already.

------
claar
Obligatory color-deficiency comment goes here.

------
NoodleIncident
This one doesn't spawn the 4's (lightest blue) 10% of the time. I think that
that makes it much easier.

------
delgaudm
The first of all versions that I won. For some reason I found this much easier
than the number original version.

------
old_sound
This is totally unfriendly to colourblind people like me.

edit: to be clear, the game usability is unfriendly

------
linux_devil
Only clone of 2048 I really enjoyed , colours are soothing to eyes

------
dsego
The animations are to slow for me, kills the playability.

------
kumarski
this is nice. What libraries did you use to build it? It's like a cleaner
version for the non-technocratic masses...

------
64mb
I got a Prism but it said game over. Bug?

------
yincrash
doge2048.com version is also numberless

------
dested
This, I like.

------
michaelochurch
This may be unintentional, but its name is Prism.

2013 HN: Prism

2014 HN: 2048

It's like the blocks have been slid together to become one.

